# Home Theater Focus and the Shack join forces!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Please join me in welcoming Wayde from Home Theater Focus as one of our new Administrators here at the Shack. He has some Canadian hillbilly roots, so he should fit in just fine. Wayde is a professional journalist and manages Home Theater Focus, which has been put together to help consumers make informed decisions before buying home theater systems or components. Home Theater Focus is a site where you can learn about home theater basics, components, installation and all the most popular home theater accessories. Wayde also writes the Home Theater Focus Blog, which comes into the Shack via an RSS feed. In addition to Home Theater Focus, Wayde is the gizmo guy who manages and writes articles for Gizmo Cafe, a guide to unbiased consumer electronics information. These sites that Wayde is affiliated with have huge exposure and are well respected in the home theater community.

We would like to further announce that Home Theater Shack will now be the forum for Home Theater Focus. Their forum will soon redirect to the Shack and a link on the Home Theater Focus main page will point directly to the Shack as well. All current members of the Home Theater Focus forum have just recently been sent an email advising them of this change and we welcome those members to the Shack.

We believe this relationship between Home Theater Shack and Home Theater Focus will be mutually beneficial and we look forward to working together to increase the availability of information and help to the home theater world.


----------

